
Outsourced copywriting at its finest - rtchau
http://web.archive.org/web/20100106060312/http://www.beernut.com.au/
======
rtchau
This is what happens when you use colloquialisms and are otherwise vague when
providing a brief to copywriters who don't primarily speak English. In other
words - be specific, avoid slang, and don't leave any room for strange
interpretation.

I imagine the brief for this went something like this: "Here are a bunch of
keywords to write about... tell us about how it works, what makes it tick etc"
and the rest is history.

